# New Agile mock-ups



## djohns74 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey guys, I decided to update my Interceptor mock-ups to try to more closely match the final product. Changes include slight reshaping and resizing of the body, movement of bridge and neck a bit deeper down into the body, and a tracing of the actual Kahler used. Here's an example of an Interceptor and a Septor, both based on a 27 inch scale:












On a related note, since Kurt is offering a number of configuration options for each model now, the number of available variations have increased dramatically. I'm willing to take a stab at mock-ups of other new combinations that you guys are considering purchasing if you'd like, just reply here stating what you'd like to see. I should be able to cook up any Interceptor, Septor or Intrepid pretty easily.

I am working on a multi-scale fretboard as well, but of course, I have very little idea of what that will actually look like, assuming it happens, so doing mock-ups of that might not be all that useful at the moment. Likewise, I don't believe Rondo's custom shop is open at the moment, so let's leave customs out of this for now, though once the current pre-orders end, I might be willing to help out with a few customs too, if my limited skills are up to it.

As before, I'm not affiliated with Rondo in any way (beyond being a loyal customer, of course), and I can make no guarantees about the accuracy of my work. Just trying to help out a bit, if people are interested.


----------



## ykcirj (Aug 21, 2009)

Im hoping to order a lizard burst septor 727 with ebony board. any chance you could do a mock up of that? also how about a septor in pure white with an ebony board? thanks.


----------



## AlexThorpe (Aug 21, 2009)

Those look great, I wish the reversed inline headstock was an option on the intrepids!

Do you think you could do a mockup of a ocean burst dual intrepid with an ebony fingerboard? And if its not too much of a hassle, could you do one with the reversed headstock just to see what it would look like?
Thanks!


----------



## Variant (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice, though the 8-inline headstock looks a little redonkulous.


----------



## djohns74 (Aug 21, 2009)

Variant said:


> Nice, though the 8-inline headstock looks a little redonkulous.



You know, every time I look at it, I catch myself thinking "man, that's way too big, that can't be right". I think the issue is that since it's angled on the real thing, you'd never see it from the perspective that I'm showing, but I ultimately decided it wasn't worth the trouble of trying to make it look tilted.


----------



## Meshugger (Aug 21, 2009)

Haha, the bottom one is more or less what i ordered!

The headstock could use some optimization though, i think that the angle to the end is too steep + the end tip should be slightly shorter.

For reference:






and of course:


----------



## vortex_infinium (Aug 21, 2009)

I was wondering what the 8 in line would look like. Yours looks a bit thin but it's more than enough to give a general idea. And considering some of the existing real Agile mockups this is really good stuff.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 21, 2009)

actual 8 string in-line agile headstock on an actual septor 8. looks insanely nice, if you ask me 

edit: and no, that isn´t mine.


----------



## zindrome (Aug 21, 2009)

Great mockups!
Could you please do a mockup of a natural 7 string Septor/Interceptor with the neck through showing.. Ebony/maple board.
I'm getting one and I'm sure its gonna be awesome.. but would love to see a mockup nonetheless!
Cheers and thanks for all the effort you put into making these mockups


----------



## djohns74 (Aug 21, 2009)

ykcirj said:


> Im hoping to order a lizard burst septor 727 with ebony board. any chance you could do a mock up of that? also how about a septor in pure white with an ebony board? thanks.



I know you asked for a 727, but I don't have all the parts for the 7 string version set up yet, so here's the 8 string versions to give you an idea. The Lizard Burst is based on how the final Lizards came out rather than the original concept, since I assume that's how the new ones will be too. Pure White is going to be a tough one to get looking realistic, but now that I see it, I really like the potential for it a lot.


----------



## Meshugger (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the mockups. The white one is pure sex 

If i had the money i would order that one aswell.


----------



## st2012 (Aug 21, 2009)

djohns74 said:


>



Holy shit.....



*Faints*


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Aug 21, 2009)

would you mind if i made a little request?

i'd like to what the: charcoal finish / 30" scale / ebony / kahler / 4+4 headstock would look like on the interceptor? they don't have a pic of one on there page


----------



## djohns74 (Aug 21, 2009)

AlexThorpe said:


> Those look great, I wish the reversed inline headstock was an option on the intrepids!
> 
> Do you think you could do a mockup of a ocean burst dual intrepid with an ebony fingerboard? And if its not too much of a hassle, could you do one with the reversed headstock just to see what it would look like?
> Thanks!


Oceanburst was a tough one! I think I got it looking pretty decent though. Not sure about the reverse inline headstock though, seems like less of an Intrepid that way.













BlindingLight7 said:


> would you mind if i made a little request?
> 
> i'd like to what the: charcoal finish / 30" scale / ebony / kahler / 4+4 headstock would look like on the interceptor? they don't have a pic of one on there page



Looking at the site again, neither the Septor nor the Interceptor appear to even be offered in Charcoal. But just for the sake of curiosity, here it is:






I guessed at the location of the bridge and pickups based on the custom 30 inch posted earlier in the thread. The appearance of the actual finish would obviously depend heavily on the wood used, but I have to say, I rather like this one.


----------



## cyril v (Aug 21, 2009)

absolutely awesome, what did you use to create these?

also, could you do up a tribal purple septor 8-string with reverse headstock, rosewood, longer scale.

that charcoal looks sick. also, though i'm glad i passed on the pure-white, it does look awesome as well.


----------



## Galius (Aug 21, 2009)

This is close enough to what I ordered to give me a full on woody. The only difference being that I for the 28.6" and rosewwod board. Cant fuckin wait. Im half tempted to order either another of this model in quilted green or another intrepid pro dual bloodburst with a rosewwod board. Now getting a good look at the inline headstock I do like it way better than the intrepid design on this model. The intrepid is a unique design that always catches eyes when im playing out but even being a more standard design I think these look KILLER! Thanks for the mockup work bro.


djohns74 said:


>


----------



## Rick (Aug 21, 2009)

Them's some good looking mockups.


----------



## djohns74 (Aug 21, 2009)

cyril v said:


> absolutely awesome, what did you use to create these?
> 
> also, could you do up a tribal purple septor 8-string with reverse headstock, rosewood, longer scale.
> 
> that charcoal looks sick. also, though i'm glad i passed on the pure-white, it does look awesome as well.


I use Photoshop. Almost every component at this point is traced out from scratch and then has various layer effects applied to it to get it looking semi-realistic. I use actual pictures of wood to get the various flame and quilt effects and whatnot. The fretboards are also wood samples, though that's harder to tell at these lower resolutions.

Here's your Tribal Purple. This is one I'd really like to see in person to see what the color actually looks like.








Rick said:


> Them's some good looking mockups.



Why, thank you sir!


----------



## cyril v (Aug 22, 2009)

/whip out penir.

thanks



djohns74 said:


> I use Photoshop. Almost every component at this point is traced out from scratch and then has various layer effects applied to it to get it looking semi-realistic. I use actual pictures of wood to get the various flame and quilt effects and whatnot. The fretboards are also wood samples, though that's harder to tell at these lower resolutions.
> 
> Here's your Tribal Purple. This is one I'd really like to see in person to see what the color actually looks like.



Thats absolutely awesome looking, this will help hold me over until jan.


----------



## charles22880 (Aug 22, 2009)

i know this is a 8 string section of the forum but id like to make a request for a 7string interceptor with a intrepid headstock in charcoal with a LFR.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 22, 2009)

add black binding on the white one! also, maple board the purple one!

you should look at the reverse in-line headstock i posted, and change the mockup´s trace after that. it looks more natural on the actual guitar.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Aug 22, 2009)

djohns74 said:


> I guessed at the location of the bridge and pickups based on the custom 30 inch posted earlier in the thread. The appearance of the actual finish would obviously depend heavily on the wood used, but I have to say, I rather like this one.


this is beyond what i was expecting it to look like, mega win!


----------



## djohns74 (Aug 22, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> add black binding on the white one! also, maple board the purple one!
> 
> you should look at the reverse in-line headstock i posted, and change the mockup´s trace after that. it looks more natural on the actual guitar.



I think I got the headstock shape closer this time, I really couldn't see where the problem areas were until I overlaid it on top of mine.












charles22880 said:


> i know this is a 8 string section of the forum but id like to make a request for a 7string interceptor with a intrepid headstock in charcoal with a LFR.


I don't have all the parts mocked up to do this yet, but I'll probably give it a shot once I start doing 7 string stuff. I don't know if the Intrepid headstock would ever even be offered on a 7 string, but do you have any suggestions for how to adapt it to a 4x3 layout?


----------



## Fzau (Aug 22, 2009)

Your mockups are full of win sir!
Especially the white one 
I'm considering an Agile 8 for next year so this helps out 
At first I was going for an Oceanburst Intrepid maple fb, but now I like the pure white Septor ebony fb as well 

And even Rick likes your mockups! Good job!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 22, 2009)

djohns74 said:


> I use Photoshop. Almost every component at this point is traced out from scratch and then has various layer effects applied to it to get it looking semi-realistic. I use actual pictures of wood to get the various flame and quilt effects and whatnot. The fretboards are also wood samples, though that's harder to tell at these lower resolutions.
> 
> Here's your Tribal Purple. This is one I'd really like to see in person to see what the color actually looks like.
> 
> ...



You are BADASS man. That looks tasty as hell.

And the Tribal purple looks great in real life, I had the Septor 727 one, it was great.

Might be a big request, and only do it if you have time, but if you can, Amber quilt with blueburst edges, maple fretboard, reverse headstock?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 22, 2009)

has anyone noticed the dark version of the tribal green yet?






and here´s the normal bright one for comparison






if they made a tribal red dark one, that would be to the tribal red as this is to the tribal green, it would look insanely nice!


----------



## djohns74 (Aug 22, 2009)

For that matter, I'm wondering if anyone's noticed the *Camo* version of the Interceptor yet?


----------



## Våd Hamster (Aug 22, 2009)

I'd really love to see a Septor 827 Ash/rosewood combo, as it's what I'm most likely ordering.

VÅDIT and reverse headstock


----------



## guitarbuilder93 (Aug 22, 2009)

ya'll know what this thread needs? a septor 828 with a burl top! 

...or claro walnut. claro walnut is always good.











AND! matching reverse inline-8 headstock


----------



## cyril v (Aug 22, 2009)

NickCormier said:


> You are BADASS man. That looks tasty as hell.
> 
> And the Tribal purple looks great in real life, I had the Septor 727 one, it was great.
> 
> Might be a big request, and only do it if you have time, but if you can, Amber quilt with blueburst edges, maple fretboard, reverse headstock?



can you post some outdoor shots? or whatever you have..?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 22, 2009)

i sold it so i dont have it anymore, and only took inside pics =[


----------



## Euthanasia (Aug 22, 2009)

djohns74 said:


> I know you asked for a 727, but I don't have all the parts for the 7 string version set up yet, so here's the 8 string versions to give you an idea. The Lizard Burst is based on how the final Lizards came out rather than the original concept, since I assume that's how the new ones will be too. Pure White is going to be a tough one to get looking realistic, but now that I see it, I really like the potential for it a lot.



How do you make these pics?


----------



## Skullet (Aug 22, 2009)

is there any chance u could make me a mock up of a black reaper with a 7 string reversed interceptor headstock ,EMGs + Ebony fretboard please?


----------



## Caparison123 (Aug 22, 2009)

Could I see a 8 string tribal green, ebony board, reverse headstock?



Also, the same thing- but as an Amber flame?


----------



## Koshchei (Aug 22, 2009)

Agile - the Korean Carvin 

This is a good thing.


----------



## ykcirj (Aug 22, 2009)

djohns74 said:


> I know you asked for a 727, but I don't have all the parts for the 7 string version set up yet, so here's the 8 string versions to give you an idea. The Lizard Burst is based on how the final Lizards came out rather than the original concept, since I assume that's how the new ones will be too. Pure White is going to be a tough one to get looking realistic, but now that I see it, I really like the potential for it a lot.


 

thanks for doing those man. I am going to put a deposit on a lizardburst. the white one looks pretty classy haha


----------



## cyril v (Aug 22, 2009)

NickCormier said:


> i sold it so i dont have it anymore, and only took inside pics =[



damn, that looks better than i would've thought.



Euthanasia said:


> How do you make these pics?



he posted this response when i asked him...



djohns74 said:


> _I use Photoshop. Almost every component at this point is traced out from scratch and then has various layer effects applied to it to get it looking semi-realistic. I use actual pictures of wood to get the various flame and quilt effects and whatnot. The fretboards are also wood samples, though that's harder to tell at these lower resolutions._



send the guy some +rep people, this stuff has got to be time consuming.


----------



## Meshugger (Aug 23, 2009)

One thing got me thinking about these mockups: Every one of them have a hipshot(like) bridge, but doesn't the ones shipping for january have a string-thru solution? Also, is it just me, but while looking at the 7-string septors with string-thru, it looks like the bridge pickup is placed further to the center of the body, or is it just an illusion?


----------



## djohns74 (Aug 23, 2009)

Våd Hamster;1631007 said:


> I'd really love to see a Septor 827 Ash/rosewood combo, as it's what I'm most likely ordering.
> 
> VÅDIT and reverse headstock



It's not really ash, but it's as close as I can seem to get.


----------



## Våd Hamster (Aug 23, 2009)

Awesome.  I'm hoping the rosewood will be a little darker, and the ash a little brighter, in real life though.

I'll most likely order tonight 


I bow humbly to your skills and give great thanks


----------



## djohns74 (Aug 23, 2009)

Caparison123 said:


> Could I see a 8 string tribal green, ebony board, reverse headstock?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the same thing- but as an Amber flame?



Talk about two very different looking guitars!












Våd Hamster;1632123 said:


> I'm hoping the rosewood will be a little darker, and the ash a little brighter, in real life though.


For what it's worth, I suspect you'll get your wish on both counts. For the ash, it's hard to say for sure, but my rosewood is deliberately a touch redder than a real version might be to differentiate it from the ebony more. Actually, I'm constantly adjusting it too since I'm a bit of a perfectionist.


----------



## Caparison123 (Aug 23, 2009)

djohns74 said:


> Talk about two very different looking guitars!



Wow, those look great. Thank you for doing that.


----------



## Fzau (Aug 23, 2009)

If you have a bit of time, would you mind doing an ash 8-string with see-through white finish? Pretty please? 
Quilt maple and other tops are welcome as well


----------



## Raoul Duke (Aug 23, 2009)

On Rondo web site it says for the Septor standard



> Double cutaway light weight Ash or Mahogany arch top body with gloss finish



Forgive me for being stupid but I dont see an option to pick Ash or Mahogany so how do you know which wood you'd be getting

I thought id see if anyone here knows before I email Kurt as I can imagine he is a very busy man


----------



## Galius (Aug 23, 2009)

The natural finish will be ash and the rest are mahogany.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Aug 23, 2009)

Galius said:


> The natural finish will be ash and the rest are mahogany.



Cheers dude 

Thinking if I go for a Septor made of Mahogany I'd go with a maple board, I really like the sound of my Intrepid though ,so I can see myself getting a 2nd. 

Love the sound of the ash body not sure If im willing to take a gamble on mahogany 

Oh well I get paid in 2 days so I've got some time to make up my mind


----------



## geofreesun (Aug 24, 2009)

i wish i discovered this thread earlier ....-_-
so i just dropped my order for a septor standard 8, rosewood, 27" scale, oceanburst. reverse headstock, now i can't wait!!! i did have a hard time choosing between tribal green and oceanburst... anyone else got the oceanburst? 

ahhhhhhh

could you please do a mock-up? is there any pic for oceanburst in a gloss finish??


----------



## AlexThorpe (Aug 24, 2009)

I didn't notice they offered the Septor in ocean burst....
Well, that settles the debate between the oceanburst intrepid or the white septor, I am for sure going to go with an ocean burst septor.

Real question is, Maple or Rosewood fretboard? I wish they offered the Septor with an ebony board, that'd make it a no brainer.

These mockups are awesome though, you've been a big help in making me confused on which exact guitar and model I want to order!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Aug 26, 2009)

Just put my deposit down 

Natural Satin Ash Finish
28.625"
Rosewood fingerboard
Reversed headstock




I am now broke 

January can not come quick enough


----------



## MoNsTaR (Aug 27, 2009)

can anyone mock up a septer with ocean burst and maple neck?


----------



## MoNsTaR (Aug 30, 2009)

i got bored and wanted to see what an ocean burst septer would look like and it turned out pretty crap. owell it works XD


----------



## Santuzzo (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow, those look great !


Thnkas for this thread.

I was not so sure if an Intrepid in Oceanburst would look good with a dark fingerboard (ebony or rosewood), now I know!


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 2, 2009)

You know what might be cool is a mock up of a fanned sceptor, like Kurt has been talking of doing. I'm certainly not one to assign work to anyone, but it might be cool to take a stab at. Plus, it'll give us something to take a look at while the plan is in limbo!


----------



## djohns74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hollowway said:


> You know what might be cool is a mock up of a fanned sceptor, like Kurt has been talking of doing. I'm certainly not one to assign work to anyone, but it might be cool to take a stab at. Plus, it'll give us something to take a look at while the plan is in limbo!



Actually, I did start one of these, the only trouble being that I don't know how the headstock shape might change to accomodate the multi-scale. It might not change at all, but it's a pretty big variable, so it makes it tough to say that any mock-up I come up with would be even remotely accurate. I guess I could start a new thread for it and let people debate the features and come up with a few different mock-ups out of that. Not sure if that would help Kurt or not either.


----------



## Galius (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey if you get a chance make a mockup of a septor rosewood/reverse 28.625 black quilted maple!


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 2, 2009)

djohns74 said:


> Actually, I did start one of these, the only trouble being that I don't know how the headstock shape might change to accomodate the multi-scale. It might not change at all, but it's a pretty big variable, so it makes it tough to say that any mock-up I come up with would be even remotely accurate. I guess I could start a new thread for it and let people debate the features and come up with a few different mock-ups out of that. Not sure if that would help Kurt or not either.


 
Yeah, that's true. Well, either way, much appreciation for taking the time to show us what these will look like. I just want to get that fanned instrument in my hands!


----------



## usagi (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks for the purple quilt mockup! I ordered the septor in tribal purple.


----------



## motabaco (Nov 22, 2009)

I want to see an interceptor pro 727 mockup with an urban camo paintjob.. ebony fingerboard.. black reversed headstock.. or matching.. whatevers clever.. and I would also love to see digital urban camo too.. thanks for anything man


----------



## Gitte (Nov 22, 2009)

djohns74 said:


>






this is just the sweetest thing ever!!! i will definetily get this when we can send in custom quotes!! even as an intrepid.. white with ebony!! fucking amazing!!


----------



## makariaguitarz (Dec 22, 2009)

hey man could u make me a mock up of an 8 string intrepid with reverse interceptor headstock, with bloodburst and multi scale fanned frets 25.5 - 28.625 or whatever it is
thanks.


----------



## cyril v (Dec 22, 2009)

^^damn you!!

gas pains are back!! 

luckily i only have to wait a few more weeks for win to be sent to my door step.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Dec 23, 2009)

Like, sweet leaping fuck. I'm already broke-ass and begging for christmas money, NOW THIS?!?!


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 23, 2009)

Mmmm, purple flame goodness!


----------



## Justin Bailey (Dec 23, 2009)

I the sceptor 8s with reverse headstock. I'd love to see agile do 7's and 8s in that style but with flat tops and simple finishes.


----------



## omgmjgg (Dec 23, 2009)

FUUUUUU
those look sexy! That white one and purple are AMAZING, I want to sell my 2228 for one now hahah


----------



## Internection (Dec 24, 2009)

this makes me wish i had waited for the septors to come back before i ordered an agile =[. its okay though im stoked for my intrepid 828


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 24, 2009)

hey dude awesome mockups. i know you've almost done these before, but is there anyway i could see an interceptor pro mockup with a kahler, ebony, and the tribal red and purple finishes with inline reversed headstocks?

also, is there anyway you could do them with hipshot bridges? i'd love to see if i could get a neckthrough interceptor pro with a hipshot and an extra volume knob and selector switch holes drilled (so that i can add piezos)


----------



## wwjfd (Dec 25, 2009)

Variant said:


> Nice, though the 8-inline headstock looks a little redonkulous.


 

to me it dosent look any more ridiculous than the 8 string esp steph carpenter and i like the inline 8 string look on both the esp and agile. you know what they say, different strokes for different folks. i do have to agree that the inline 8 headstock is pretty fucking enormous for sure



djohns74 said:


> Talk about two very different looking guitars!


 

i would definetly buy that bottom one that has the yellowish natural finish paint job but with the kahler flat mount 8 string trem and a flat instead of arched body, that would indeed be awesome in my opnion.



djohns74 said:


> For that matter, I'm wondering if anyone's noticed the *Camo* version of the Interceptor yet?


 

ya know? i really like the camo but i wish the whole body and headstck and back of the neck were also painted the camo pattern IMO that would make the camo more desirable


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Dec 25, 2009)

I gotta say, I love these guitar Mock-ups and I was hoping or wondering what a blue flame Interceptor would look like, with a rosewood board, Kahler Tremlo and the standard inline, matching headstock. You've done so much work with all of these, and if you don't mind, just a visual, but these are beautiful Mock-ups, and I WILL be ordering one this year.

Basically, I'd like to see this one with the Kahler in the blue flame.




http://www.randomjunk.com/interceptor8/Septor_827_TribalGreen.jpg

The new body shape is nice, and with the headstock and tremlo, this is one perfect guitar.


----------



## djohns74 (Dec 25, 2009)

guitarplayerone said:


> hey dude awesome mockups. i know you've almost done these before, but is there anyway i could see an interceptor pro mockup with a kahler, ebony, and the tribal red and purple finishes with inline reversed headstocks?
> 
> also, is there anyway you could do them with hipshot bridges? i'd love to see if i could get a neckthrough interceptor pro with a hipshot and an extra volume knob and selector switch holes drilled (so that i can add piezos)


How about purple plus Kahler and red plus Hipshot?













Guitarwiz2k said:


> I gotta say, I love these guitar Mock-ups and I was hoping or wondering what a blue flame Interceptor would look like, with a rosewood board, Kahler Tremlo and the standard inline, matching headstock. You've done so much work with all of these, and if you don't mind, just a visual, but these are beautiful Mock-ups, and I WILL be ordering one this year.
> 
> Basically, I'd like to see this one with the Kahler in the blue flame.



Not sure any more if this color or look is too accurate for something that Rondo did or will offer, but it's a best guess.


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Dec 25, 2009)

djohns74 said:


> How about purple plus Kahler and red plus Hipshot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Well, the resason I looked at the blue before was, it was offered a while back on a septor, so I guessed it would be no problem to put one out in an Interceptor...

I must say, I didn't expect you to do it so fast, but that looks amazing. Thank you, and that is what I want to order, next I'd like to know when orders are going in and what he'd like for a deposit to get it going.

Thanks,
Craig


----------



## swayman (Dec 25, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I emailed Kurt about this, a very prompt replier but not much in the info dept lol.

Does anybody know when the next ordering starts? I'm definitely getting one this time.

Also, I want exactly the guitar in the pic attached. I can't remember from last time, is the reverse head available on the 8 string septor?


----------



## Våd Hamster (Dec 26, 2009)

swayman said:


> can't remember from last time, is the reverse head available on the 8 string septor?



It was in the last run, at least.


----------



## gohandb (Dec 31, 2009)

I Luv this Color ! and Headstock!


----------



## xiffos (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey I'm new to this forum but I'm not really sure what Rondo's website means when they say a Deposit for December 2010 for the custom guitars. How long will it take for them to build roughly? Thanks


----------



## Ben.Last (Jun 27, 2010)

xiffos said:


> Hey I'm new to this forum but I'm not really sure what Rondo's website means when they say a Deposit for December 2010 for the custom guitars. How long will it take for them to build roughly? Thanks



Uhhh... It will come in December


----------



## xiffos (Jun 27, 2010)

too bad. That's a long wait.


----------



## blister7321 (Jun 27, 2010)

necro much


----------



## Woocifer (Jun 28, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> actual 8 string in-line agile headstock on an actual septor 8. looks insanely nice, if you ask me
> 
> edit: and no, that isn´t mine.




Hey look it's my guitar!  Thanks for the compliments... though it's kinda straight forward, I did actually try to take the time to put together something that looks appealing.


----------

